# HAPPY HOLIDAY's to ALL YOU OUT THERE 2022!!!



## uktabber (Dec 25, 2022)

I'll be the first to post it chaps......._Chime in with your own sentiments!  

*For 2023...I Pray for the end of the conflict in the Ukraine--for the bloodshed to stop for both sides and for peace to reign....*_

*Merry *_*Christmas* & _*Happy New Year *to ALL You Chaps--Go Bless , and have a safe holiday!


----------



## Euroamerican (Dec 25, 2022)

Yes!   No deaths tonight, I hope.  Poor blokes on either side,….  Hope everyone sleeps a quiet sleep tonight!


----------



## Redav (Dec 25, 2022)




----------

